# Interesting dinner conversation



## RipperIII (Feb 4, 2015)

Earlier this week I had dinner with a good friend of mine who's brother is a very well known coach in the SEC.
My buddy relayed quite a few stories from a dinner he had with his brother and another very well known coach in the SEC last weekend.
These 2 coaches have been or are currently, position coaches, co-ordinators and head coaches.
I will not be any more specific than this, other than to say that they've worked at: Auburn, BAMA, UGA, UF, UT, LSU, and a few major schools outside of the conference.

just a couple of topics:
1) weed...one coach speculated that 70% of his _*STARTERS*_ smoked weed at one particular school, and that was relatively high, but 40%-50% was fairly normal across most schools 
2)recruiting "bagmen"...they exist at every school, some more creative than others, heard a great story about a highly rated RB...
3)several of the usual suspects (slippery recruiters)were mentioned, but one coach VERY close to this board was brought up as "the worst, most cheatin son of a gun, and sure to be found out soon"some one that i had not previously heard to be a cheater
4)Franklin may be in trouble...from his Vandy deal...big cover up

some hilarious stories of recruiting trips that were on the up and up,...and some amazing insights into a few programs.

...anyway ROLL TIDE!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2015)

You're such a tease.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 4, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> You're such a tease.



 
I will relate this story, a very highly rated recruit in this class was being recruited by UF,...his momma said "ain't no way he gonna sign wit dem gattas...day din't have no food, nuttin, not even chicken wings...and I was starvin!


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 4, 2015)

There also appears to be quite a bit of fraternization between some coaches and some co-eds...Patrino just got caught, but it is certainly not rare.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 4, 2015)

Come on, man!  You gotta give us more than that.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 4, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> There also appears to be quite a bit of fraternization between some coaches and some co-eds...Patrino just got caught, but it is certainly not rare.



None of what you are saying surprises me in the least.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

Very interesting talk indeed I'd say


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2015)

Rip.... Why start a thread if that's all you are going to give us??


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 4, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I will relate this story, a very highly rated recruit in this class was being recruited by UF,...his momma said "ain't no way he gonna sign wit dem gattas...day din't have no food, nuttin, not even chicken wings...and I was starvin!



Sounds like Greg Reid's mama.  All she wanted to know when she spoke with Jimbo was what FSU was gonna do for her.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Rip.... Why start a thread if that's all you are going to give us??



I have to be careful, these guys are still very much active,  and there is some pretty incriminating stuff, besides if I spilled some beans, there would be some very upset fans here who would say nasty things to and about me


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 4, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> some very upset fans here who would say nasty things to and about me



What are you talking about?  This is the internet.  That kinda stuff never happens on the internet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I have to be careful, these guys are still very much active,  and there is some pretty incriminating stuff, besides if I spilled some beans, there would be some very upset fans here who would say nasty things to and about me



No need to be careful... We know who the cheaters are... Auburn, FSU and Miss State... Nothing new there.. 

And I could see that Orange pond scum Butch Jones with some co-eds..


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> No need to be careful... We know who the cheaters are... Auburn, FSU and Miss State... Nothing new there..
> 
> And I could see that Orange pond scum Butch Jones with some co-eds..



It's only a matter of time for Ole Miss.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I have to be careful, these guys are still very much active,  and there is some pretty incriminating stuff, besides if I spilled some beans, there would be some very upset fans here who would say nasty things to and about me





dogzzzz?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> dogzzzz?



Rub ins race in.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 4, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> None of what you are saying surprises me in the least.



Yep. Thugdom rules.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 4, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Earlier this week I had dinner with a good friend of mine who's brother is a very well known coach in the SEC.
> My buddy relayed quite a few stories from a dinner he had with his brother and another very well known coach in the SEC last weekend.
> These 2 coaches have been or are currently, position coaches, co-ordinators and head coaches.
> I will not be any more specific than this, other than to say that they've worked at: Auburn, BAMA, UGA, UF, UT, LSU, and a few major schools outside of the conference.
> ...



This reminds me of a lunch I had 2 years ago with a close friend. We were in town at the local firehouse subs and were taking a late lunch on a Friday. Hardly anyone inside. After we sat down, a guy comes in with a sharp looking Minnesota jacket on. Never seen one around here and I tell my friend, "I bet he is a coach from that school". The local High school my son was attending had a home game that night and they had an outstanding RB (at UF now) and I guessed he might be there to see him. After getting his drink, he walked by our table and I asked him if he was a coach and he said yes. Turns out, he was an asst coach under Jerry Kill. We asked him if he would like to join us and he obliged. We talked for over an hour. Great guy and I also now have great admiration for Coach Kill and what he stands for. 

Anyway, after talking awhile, we asked him about underhanded recruiting and how real the cheating really was. He said it is as bad as its ever been but very "covered up". I asked him what he meant and he said, most coaches know something goes on but they are not directly involved. That is done threw the shady boosters. I asked him, how do you directly know that, thinking I would not get anything but small talk but I was surprised at what he said next. The year before, they had a GREAT DLineman that was telling them most of the year to not worry, he was going to commit and sign with them(he is in the NFL now). They had meet the parents on many occasions and he visited Minny 3 times over that year. He would not tell me his name obviously, but I figured it out after a little research that afternoon back at the office. Anyway, he said, 2 weeks before NSD, he drives to the school to personally see coach Kill, to tell him in person, he would not be signing with them. As he is telling the coach this in his office, he was crying and according to this coach, says something to the effect, I had to take care of moma coach, you have to understand, I had to take care of mama!!! He also tells coach Kill who he would be signing with, and also that, he was asked to do it live on NSD for the shock effect. 

On NSD, he signs with one of the teams that won a NC from the sec since 2007 (that's all I will say). You guys can narrow that down from there.

This coach said it was one of the worst and most gut wrenching days he has had as a coach. I asked him was that because you lost him? He said no, it was because this player was a great, humble kid that was put in a terrible position, that made him compromise himself. He said it made him sick to be part of the coaching profession that routinely puts this kind of pressure on  young 17 and 18 yr olds.

I really enjoyed talking with this coach and you could tell he was a standup guy and really reflected well for the Minny coaching staff. He is still there today as I saw him on the sidelines when OSU played them this year.

Not sure why, but I have always been reluctant to tell this story for some reason. I guess because I assume most of you will think I'm just hatin on the sec but that's not true. I'm just relaying what he said. I know it happens in many places besides the sec.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 4, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Earlier this week I had dinner with a good friend of mine who's brother is a very well known coach in the SEC.
> My buddy relayed quite a few stories from a dinner he had with his brother and another very well known coach in the SEC last weekend.
> These 2 coaches have been or are currently, position coaches, co-ordinators and head coaches.
> I will not be any more specific than this, other than to say that they've worked at: Auburn, BAMA, UGA, UF, UT, LSU, and a few major schools outside of the conference.
> ...



I have a very similar story. 
One time I was talking to a well known coach who was telling me some stuff. That is all....


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> No need to be careful... We know who the cheaters are... Auburn, FSU and Miss State... Nothing new there..
> 
> And I could see that Orange pond scum Butch Jones with some co-eds..



Ez now,Chub. Remember state declined to purchase cam newton for a hefty fee. And yes there are plenty of dogooder boosters looking to boost their teams chances. Im sure it goes on in the town I live in even.if the head sunday school teacher is oblivious.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> Ez now,Chub. Remember state declined to purchase cam newton for a hefty fee. And yes there are plenty of dogooder boosters looking to boost their teams chances. Im sure it goes on in the town I live in even.if the head sunday school teacher is oblivious.



mississippi state couldn't get enough money together.


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2015)

Does make you wonder, if there is no money under the table going on, why would a "poor" kid go a good ways from home to play knowing that his family/friends would only see him on TV .


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 4, 2015)

Flash said:


> Does make you wonder, if there is no money under the table going on, why would a "poor" kid go a good ways from home to play knowing that his family/friends would only see him on TV .



To get away from his family and friends, by chance?
Never know, they might already be piling on.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 4, 2015)

*Just curious*



Madsnooker said:


> This reminds me of a lunch I had 2 years ago with a close friend. We were in town at the local firehouse subs and were taking a late lunch on a Friday. Hardly anyone inside. After we sat down, a guy comes in with a sharp looking Minnesota jacket on. Never seen one around here and I tell my friend, "I bet he is a coach from that school". The local High school my son was attending had a home game that night and they had an outstanding RB (at UF now) and I guessed he might be there to see him. After getting his drink, he walked by our table and I asked him if he was a coach and he said yes. Turns out, he was an asst coach under Jerry Kill. We asked him if he would like to join us and he obliged. We talked for over an hour. Great guy and I also now have great admiration for Coach Kill and what he stands for.
> 
> Anyway, after talking awhile, we asked him about underhanded recruiting and how real the cheating really was. He said it is as bad as its ever been but very "covered up". I asked him what he meant and he said, most coaches know something goes on but they are not directly involved. That is done threw the shady boosters. I asked him, how do you directly know that, thinking I would not get anything but small talk but I was surprised at what he said next. The year before, they had a GREAT DLineman that was telling them most of the year to not worry, he was going to commit and sign with them(he is in the NFL now). They had meet the parents on many occasions and he visited Minny 3 times over that year. He would not tell me his name obviously, but I figured it out after a little research that afternoon back at the office. Anyway, he said, 2 weeks before NSD, he drives to the school to personally see coach Kill, to tell him in person, he would not be signing with them. As he is telling the coach this in his office, he was crying and according to this coach, says something to the effect, I had to take care of moma coach, you have to understand, I had to take care of mama!!! He also tells coach Kill who he would be signing with, and also that, he was asked to do it live on NSD for the shock effect.
> 
> ...



By chance,  was the Coach covered in tattoo's?  I know you Buckeyes sure do love your tats.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I could see that Orange pond scum Butch Jones with some co-eds..



Or that DC in Athens.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> This reminds me of a lunch I had 2 years ago with a close friend. We were in town at the local firehouse subs and were taking a late lunch on a Friday. Hardly anyone inside. After we sat down, a guy comes in with a sharp looking Minnesota jacket on. Never seen one around here and I tell my friend, "I bet he is a coach from that school". The local High school my son was attending had a home game that night and they had an outstanding RB (at UF now) and I guessed he might be there to see him. After getting his drink, he walked by our table and I asked him if he was a coach and he said yes. Turns out, he was an asst coach under Jerry Kill. We asked him if he would like to join us and he obliged. We talked for over an hour. Great guy and I also now have great admiration for Coach Kill and what he stands for.
> 
> Anyway, after talking awhile, we asked him about underhanded recruiting and how real the cheating really was. He said it is as bad as its ever been but very "covered up". I asked him what he meant and he said, most coaches know something goes on but they are not directly involved. That is done threw the shady boosters. I asked him, how do you directly know that, thinking I would not get anything but small talk but I was surprised at what he said next. The year before, they had a GREAT DLineman that was telling them most of the year to not worry, he was going to commit and sign with them(he is in the NFL now). They had meet the parents on many occasions and he visited Minny 3 times over that year. He would not tell me his name obviously, but I figured it out after a little research that afternoon back at the office. Anyway, he said, 2 weeks before NSD, he drives to the school to personally see coach Kill, to tell him in person, he would not be signing with them. As he is telling the coach this in his office, he was crying and according to this coach, says something to the effect, I had to take care of moma coach, you have to understand, I had to take care of mama!!! He also tells coach Kill who he would be signing with, and also that, he was asked to do it live on NSD for the shock effect.
> 
> ...



Good read Snook!! 

Maybe ol Ripper could learn from you!


----------



## Throwback (Feb 5, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> There also appears to be quite a bit of fraternization between some coaches and some co-eds...Patrino just got caught, but it is certainly not rare.



Surely not? ROFL



T


----------



## Throwback (Feb 5, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> mississippi state couldn't get enough money together.



They don't have the pimp money east Alabama/west Georgia does. 

T


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2015)

Throwback said:


> They don't have the pimp money east Alabama/west Georgia does.
> 
> T




Nor the brains to get away with it.. They tried and got sanctioned by the NCAA for paying Will Redmond.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 5, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Surely not? ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> T



quite a bit more stories on this topic than the other topics


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 5, 2015)

If any of you guys knew your wife was cheating on ya but she was making 3-5 million a year what would you do? Sit back and let it happen and take the money or say its morally wrong and leave? Ive never seen that kinda cash so I cant answer that lol.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 5, 2015)

300k a month nearly...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> If any of you guys knew your wife was cheating on ya but she was making 3-5 million a year what would you do? Sit back and let it happen and take the money or say its morally wrong and leave? Ive never seen that kinda cash so I cant answer that lol.



I wouldn't sign a prenup! I would stay at the mountain cabin and watch my bank account get bigger then file for divorce and ask for half!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 5, 2015)

I would just go fishing..in my newest edition ranger with biggest motor out back! Then act surprised when she got caught!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 5, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Or that DC in Athens.



Wonder who he learnt it from, Saban or Jimbo?


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 5, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> By chance,  was the Coach covered in tattoo's?  I know you Buckeyes sure do love your tats.



No, he was not covered in tats, but he may have had some, I just don't remember any. I did ask him a lot of questions but, I forgot to ask him if he had any tats. 

As important as that is, can't believe that slipped by me!!!


----------



## srb (Feb 7, 2015)

*$$*



toyota4x4h said:


> 300k a month nearly...



Priceless....


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 8, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> If any of you guys knew your wife was cheating on ya but she was making 3-5 million a year what would you do? Sit back and let it happen and take the money or say its morally wrong and leave? Ive never seen that kinda cash so I cant answer that lol.



Alimony, and child support cause my kids would be with daddy


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 8, 2015)

This goes "way back" but I was in Jesup when UGA recruited Lindsey Scott.  Hard to hide what goes on a town of 8000 people with one high school.  

I'll just say that football was very very good for Lindsey.

SE had a lot of shenanigans at the time because there is a lot of local affection for U of Fl, so a lot of athletes go to the highest bidder.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 8, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Wonder who he learnt it from, Saban or Jimbo?



...you're getting warm...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 8, 2015)

One time I talked to this guy who said he knew some stuff about something. 

Lame thread.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 8, 2015)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> One time I talked to this guy who said he knew some stuff about something.
> 
> Lame thread.



why did you bother?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 8, 2015)

They're all snakes in the grass.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 9, 2015)

Sometime back I was sitting next to a man who was sitting next to a man who overheard a man sitting in a good position to see a coach and he said that the coach was overheard to ask, who is that man sitting next to me.

Lotta of money swings around college football these days.

BTW, Lindsey Scott denies he received anything from UGA prior to signing.  He always says UGA faithful have been faithful to him since he graduated and through his personal problems.

That is all.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 9, 2015)

They all take money..if you dont think so your crazy. Even the beloved chubster at uga takes money. Your telling me kids that came from nothing..can go to school 6-8 hours a day then practice then study no time for a job and have money for all them tats on their arms??!! Pshh OK..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> They all take money..if you dont think so your crazy. Even the beloved chubster at uga takes money. Your telling me kids that came from nothing..can go to school 6-8 hours a day then practice then study no time for a job and have money for all them tats on their arms??!! Pshh OK..



They all do it but only one team actually tries to rat out others while they do it... I won't mention ANY names but it's YOUR team!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 9, 2015)

Ha did you see Arian Foster on the interwebs claims he got 40-60k from boosters while at 10rc. They all do it man! Not that theres anything wrong with it personally I think they should look at the millions they make their schools.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ha did you see Arian Foster on the interwebs claims he got 40-60k from boosters while at 10rc. They all do it man! Not that theres anything wrong with it personally I think they should look at the millions they make their schools.



Not real sure why athletes come out AFTER they are done with college and make these claims... Its only going to hurt the University..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 9, 2015)

No kiddin. Dudes been gone for years. He just said that last week or the week before. Said university boosters helped him. Im thinking to myself your not a true vol if your gonna rat your school out and get them in trouble with ncaa YEARS after the fact. I never liked him anyhow.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> No kiddin. Dudes been gone for years. He just said that last week or the week before. Said university boosters helped him. Im thinking to myself *your not a true vol if your gonna rat your school out and *get them in trouble with ncaa YEARS after the fact. I never liked him anyhow.




A true Vol is a RAT! Ask ANY Bama fan..


----------



## elfiii (Feb 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> If any of you guys knew your wife was cheating on ya but she was making 3-5 million a year what would you do? Sit back and let it happen and take the money or say its morally wrong and leave? Ive never seen that kinda cash so I cant answer that lol.



"It depends".


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> They all take money..if you dont think so your crazy. Even the beloved chubster at uga takes money. Your telling me kids that came from nothing..can go to school 6-8 hours a day then practice then study no time for a job and have money for all them tats on their arms??!! Pshh OK..



I bet you have as much proof of Chubb having Tats as you do him receiving money?


----------



## Russdaddy (Feb 9, 2015)

I had lunch with a guy who is very close to a major university. Well no, I had lunch with a guy who was wearing a hat from a major university but he had lunch with a another guy who is in the circle of trust for a major U.....naw that aint right either, I had lunch with a guy who really likes to watch football...Man you  wouldn't beleive some of the wild tales...Sex, lies, Rock N' Roll C R A Z Y stuff goes on up in dem athletic Depts.!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> A true Vol is a RAT! Ask ANY Bama fan..



This^^^^^^^


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 9, 2015)

I was on a blind date at an upscale seafood restaurant with the lady in my avatar. It was not going well. She lifted her arm to call the waiter and I freaked out.  So I jumped up, grabbed all the crab legs I could hold, then ran out.


I was called the next day by a coach very well known to this board. He offered me $100,000 and all the hairless women I could stand. Said he was impressed by my speed and vision.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I was on a blind date at an upscale seafood restaurant with the lady in my avatar. It was not going well. She lifted her arm to call the waiter and I freaked out.  So I jumped up, grabbed all the crab legs I could hold, then ran out.
> 
> 
> I was called the next day by a coach very well known to this board. He offered me $100,000 and all the hairless women I could stand. Said he was impressed by my speed and vision.



For the love of humanity... PLEASE CHANGE THAT AVATAR!! 

Is the coach going to give you a new BB gun too??


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> For the love of humanity... PLEASE CHANGE THAT AVATAR!!
> 
> Is the coach going to give you a new BB gun too??



Is that JW's accuser, sorry victim?


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> For the love of humanity... PLEASE CHANGE THAT AVATAR!!
> 
> Is the coach going to give you a new BB gun too??


 

No - I kinda like her.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 9, 2015)

that gal with the nassy pits must be from Tennessee.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> No - I kinda like her.



That's cause you are use to seeing those kind of women down at Tech...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that gal with the nassy pits must be from Tennessee.



I don't know... Could be from Mississippi although she is a little skinny for that....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't know... Could be from Mississippi although she is a little skinny for that....



I think I have found the Mississippians you're looking for.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I think I have found the Mississippians you're looking for.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 9, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I think I have found the Mississippians you're looking for.



i need an eye surgeon now


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's cause you are use to seeing those kind of women down at Tech...


 

Like the one's in my avatar?


----------



## Resica (Feb 9, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> why did you bother?



I believe that was his point. By the way, is that Keifer Sutherland in your avatar?


----------



## Resica (Feb 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> No kiddin. Dudes been gone for years. He just said that last week or the week before. Said university boosters helped him. Im thinking to myself your not a true vol if your gonna rat your school out and get them in trouble with ncaa YEARS after the fact. I never liked him anyhow.


They don't care. They're rich.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 9, 2015)

Resica said:


> I believe that was his point. By the way, is that Keifer Sutherland in your avatar?



My Dad


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 10, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> For the love of humanity... PLEASE CHANGE THAT AVATAR!!
> 
> Is the coach going to give you a new BB gun too??



Alright, I'll change it.

New theme for this week. Girls on bikes!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Alright, I'll change it.
> 
> New theme for this week. Girls on bikes!



I like that one! 

How about girls with fishing rods!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 10, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I like that one!
> 
> How about girls with fishing rods!



Looks like a good one to take on a boat ride.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 10, 2015)

Meh.  Her elbows are too pointy




T


----------



## Resica (Feb 10, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> My Dad



Looks like he's on a boat. What boat was he on? That's a nice picture.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 11, 2015)

Resica said:


> Looks like he's on a boat. What boat was he on? That's a nice picture.



I believe that was the Elkhorn.
Thanks, he gave me a little grief when I grew a beard, then I ran across this.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 11, 2015)

Resica said:


> I believe that was his point. By the way, is that Keifer Sutherland in your avatar?



...I'm not going to jeopardize these guys careers...nor my source of inside scoop to satisfy the curiosity of folks here..I think some can appreciate that


----------



## Resica (Feb 11, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I believe that was the Elkhorn.
> Thanks, he gave me a little grief when I grew a beard, then I ran across this.


A gasoline tanker. I don't know if I'd want to be on a boat like that when people are shooting at you. Nice looking ship.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 11, 2015)

Resica said:


> A gasoline tanker. I don't know if I'd want to be on a boat like that when people are shooting at you. Nice looking ship.



That is correct. .
It had WWII vintage AA guns...the type that were operated by hand cranks...of no use against jet fighters.
Dad told of training exercises where they attempted to track and shoot down jets...total futility.
His next ship the Hassayampa was an oiler, with modern computer controlled AA...said he felt a little safer


----------



## Resica (Feb 11, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> That is correct. .
> It had WWII vintage AA guns...the type that were operated by hand cranks...of no use against jet fighters.
> Dad told of training exercises where they attempted to track and shoot down jets...total futility.
> His next ship the Hassayampa was an oiler, with modern computer controlled AA...said he felt a little safer


Like the computer controlled guns. Won't wear your arms out from cranking.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 12, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> There also appears to be quite a bit of fraternization between some coaches and some co-eds...Patrino just got caught, but it is certainly not rare.



It was well known up here that Bielema was quite the ladies man around campus. But in his defense, he was single and in his early 30s at the time. I can't really blame him for that.  I heard all of the messing around stopped when he met his wife, but who knows?

As for bagmen, that happens everywhere, with maybe the exception of the service academies. I think up here they were called "badger buddies"(or something like that). Basically if you needed something, they would help you out. Granted, my info is well over a decade old, so i'm not sure how things work now.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 13, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> Granted, my info is well over a decade old, so i'm not sure how things work now.



Its no different, cash goes from one hand to another!!! I think Judas started that trend about 2016 years ago.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I like that one!
> 
> How about girls with fishing rods!



Wow, that is one fine looking gag!!!!!!! The curves on those markings are impeccable!!!!


----------

